# The Moswolt bobbin size...



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I wanted to see just what the Moswolt would hold, so I filled a bobbin. 

For perspective, the CC holds just two of the Ashford Traddy bobbins, so I can spin on the traddy and ply to the CC. So I spun on the CC, and plied to the Moswolt to see what it'd do. It holds per-zactly a two-ply off the CC!!!

So, it's a knobbly, bulky, confetti yarn, about 9 wpi, 438 yards...and 12.6 ounces!!! I dyed blue, green and burgundy, and carded them roughly into white, so there's blending of all in between pure colors, and thick and thin and slubby spinning. (that was FUN!) I'm making up a hat and scarf of it, I think.

How many of those would it take to make a sweater? 

Oh! I've also been asked to sell my yarns and felted and woven goods and such at an historical site near here....uhhhhh...okay; twist my arm!

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweet!!!! How did you get them to ask you to sell your yarns, et al???

ancing:


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Meg, after you knit your hat or scarf and have a gauge, you'll have a better idea of of how much for a sweater. At a rough guess I'd think you'd need 6-8 of those skeins, depending of course on how loose a fit & length you'd want in that sweater. Definitely larger needles like 9-10's and a open pattern would not only let that yarn show off it's stuff but allow you to get more sweater for the amount. It sure sounds lovely.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done Meg!!!! I'd still love to see pictures not only of your wheels but also your yarns and felted things.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Liese said:


> Meg, after you knit your hat or scarf and have a gauge, you'll have a better idea of of how much for a sweater. At a rough guess I'd think you'd need 6-8 of those skeins, depending of course on how loose a fit & length you'd want in that sweater. Definitely larger needles like 9-10's and a open pattern would not only let that yarn show off it's stuff but allow you to get more sweater for the amount. It sure sounds lovely.


All that is Greek to me, Liese...I don't knit! I was just wondering so I'd know in case I wanted to provide same type yarns in batches large enough for sweaters. If it takes that much, though, I won't bother. I'm not wearing a 6 pound sweater! Yikes!

Marchy, this semester is coming to a close soon. Then I can figure out how to work that dang camera!

Cyndi, I didn't, really. I'm a living history demonstrator, so that helped a lot! 

Finals next week! Woohoo!
Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Meg, you were up late last night! I thought perhaps you had decided to take up knitting - in your spare time, LOL! Maybe you could have a basket of yarns & needles next to your candy dish so students could knit whilst you counseled them - hope the semester winds up smoothly.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Late, yes! I gave a test yesterday, so I'm doing marathon grading so they can have them back for study materials for the final. Annnndddd....I went to a Drifters concert last night. Bill Pinkney's Original Drifters, followed by the Might Diamonds. Love that "Under the Boardwalk"! :dance: 

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg Z said:


> Late, yes! I gave a test yesterday, so I'm doing marathon grading so they can have them back for study materials for the final. Annnndddd....I went to a Drifters concert last night. Bill Pinkney's Original Drifters, followed by the Might Diamonds. Love that "Under the Boardwalk"! :dance:
> 
> Meg


Meg you are soooo lucky!!!!!! I would give almost anything to attend that concert. Just out of curiosity what do you teach? I assume this is at the college level right? My eldest is off the Malaysia for his "J" term, but just for fun.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Meg you are soooo lucky!!!!!! I would give almost anything to attend that concert. Just out of curiosity what do you teach? I assume this is at the college level right? My eldest is off the Malaysia for his "J" term, but just for fun.



My baby sister is jealous of me going to see the Drifters, too! We got her an autographed CD, though, which I'll stick in her basket at Christmas. We doing a Nostalgia concert series this year. I need to look up who's next! 

I teach the dreaded biology.  Most of my students are freshman, and most are non-majors. Poor kids. Just bear in mind when you read my posts that I don't teach grammar and spelling!

Malaysia, huh? That would be fun! My daughter would be jealous of that! She's got her dad's wanderlust...plans to see the world!

I'm gonna try to get the camera up and running over theh winter break, so I canshare pics of my new wheels and stuff. I'm trying to give them a good workout!

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, so just how big _are_ the Moswolt bobbins? Have you measured/weighed yet?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Are you dredging up old threads for fun, here? Obviously, you haven't gotten yours yet! :nana: (couldn't resist...I know it's coming!) The thing holds 12 ounces! Two 3-oz Ashfold bobbins ply onto the 6-oz CC, and two 6-oz CC's ply onto the 12 oz Moswolt. The sweater that someone is going to make for me is supposed to take 20 ounces, so two of those will have leftovers!

Meggie-poo


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

12 oz?!?  But that's, like, six regular Ashford bobbins!  And three jumbos.  Wow.

That's a-going to be the selling point on the wheel when it gets here, then. I mean, Phillip _did_ say if I thinned the wheel population a bit, I could get the Moswolt. Well, maybe he didn't _exactly_ say I could get the Moswolt, but he did mention having fewer wheels -- and theoretically, I'll have fewer when one goes to my friend's house in a week or so and the others go up for sale ........ 

(If Marchie has to prune posts, might as well dredge for answers and info now. )


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg you are full of yourself tonight  

So are you able to use the standard ball winder to wind balls of yarn from one of these skeins? That seems so huge, how nice!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't have a ball winder. I have a small niddy...useless for this bobbin! And a Louet skein winder that will hold it. Huge skein! Takes forever for spin and ply that, but boy does it feel good holding it in your hand!

It's a comfortable spin, too. With my joint issues, one advantage that I've found with all the new wheels is that each one has a slightly different angle, so each one does different things to me! When I've worn out my knee on the Ashford, I can switch to the Moswolt and give my knee a rest while I wear out my ankle! The CC gets my hip. The little wobbly castle wheel that spins such nice lace-weight just makes me tired before anything starts hurting...the wheel is very small, so it takes a lot of peddling! I'll see what the gossip is going to do!

It's a good thing I'm full of myself. If I was full of someone else, they'd put me in jail! 

Meg


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Meg Z said:


> It's a good thing I'm full of myself. If I was full of someone else, they'd put me in jail!
> 
> Meg


No the pysch ward and we'd be calling you Eve!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Or Hannibal!?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Meg Z said:


> Obviously, you haven't gotten yours yet! :nana:



Pbfft. I'll have you know, Sherri is the incredibly generous provider of my very own Hammer Wheel It could be here any given minute! (Depends on when she had time to mail it; I know she's also incredibly busy.)

And then I'll reassemble it, stand back to admire its stark beauty whilst planning the first gargantuan project --- and listen to husband complain because there's _another_ spinning wheel in his way in the living room :hobbyhors .


----------

